# P-stanz



## CG (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone around here have experience with cel's pstanz? Read mixed reviews all around, supposed to be the ph to winstrol..

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## delsolrob (Jan 26, 2011)

this is a clone of orastan-e.

this is a VERY WEAK steroid, don't bother running it standalone!

It was a popular item to stack with H-drol...

IMO this is not worth the cost...running with an effective dose would require multiple bottles for a cycle (prob 3 or 4).


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 27, 2011)

Delsolrob is right, most of the ph's now are pretty weak on their own. Mdrol and a few others are an exception though


----------



## CG (Jan 28, 2011)

Shit. Thanks guys. I was thinking about pstanz, clen, t3. Use the pstanz from losing muscle to t3. I am not going to take a methyl.. other ideas?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## delsolrob (Jan 28, 2011)

if you're stuck on orals...find a tren clone (X-tren, Tren-E, Dienedrone, liquidrone, etc).  they're non methylated, but potent enough to get the job done.

Make sure that you have a REAL PCT lined up if you go that route though!

PM me if you need some help finding these products.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

> pstanz, clen, t3. Use the pstanz from losing muscle to t3


 
Its a very weak anabolic. Normal dosing protocols are probably not strong enough to thwart off catabolism from the t3. use at your discretion. Losing hard earned muscle is not pleasant.


----------



## CG (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. I guess I do want it all. Non methyl cut hard and not lose all my strength..
True\false, these here 19nors are gonna make my dicky USELESS?!?

Fuck

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDR (Jan 31, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I guess I do want it all. Non methyl cut hard and not lose all my strength..
> True\false, these here 19nors are gonna make my dicky USELESS?!?
> 
> Fuck
> ...



"Deca dick" does not happen to everyone.  Run 1.5/2X the amount of Deca with Test (like 600 test and 300 deca per week, and run caber or Prami and a good A/I along with 500 2X a week of HCG, and you should be just fine.


----------



## CG (Jan 31, 2011)

MDR said:


> "Deca dick" does not happen to everyone.  Run 1.5/2X the amount of Deca with Test (like 600 test and 300 deca per week, and run caber or Prami and a good A/I along with 500 2X a week of HCG, and you should be just fine.



Thanks bro, but I'm talkin PH's here. I'm tooooo soft to jump on da gearz right now. That, and well, I'm a pussy, and an alcoholic. (On the weekends) I've heard deca dickcan totally ruin your sesx life, even with the PH's

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## delsolrob (Jan 31, 2011)

anything with great rewards has some cost associated with it.

yeah, the designers that are going to get you the best results, are going to have some side effects!  

if you're going to run a 19-nor, and you're super worried about it getting in the way of your social life, use a test base.  if you're not going to inject, I've had good luck running dermacrine with my oral cycles (I've actually never pinned).

I would run something to control prolactin levels though.  on something like this, caber might be handy, by you might be able to get by with a moderate to high dose of p-5-p.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Jan 31, 2011)

delsolrob said:


> this is a clone of orastan-e.
> 
> this is a VERY WEAK steroid, don't bother running it standalone!
> 
> ...



Yup! He speak da truth!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Jan 31, 2011)

delsolrob said:


> anything with great rewards has some cost associated with it.
> 
> yeah, the designers that are going to get you the best results, are going to have some side effects!
> 
> ...



And something girls take called vitex!


----------



## delsolrob (Jan 31, 2011)

cavtrooper96 said:


> And something girls take called vitex!


 
true dat homie!


----------

